# Rummy Nose Breeding Success In Planted Tank?



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has had any success breeding Rummy Nose Tetra "Hemigrammus rhodostomus." I've been trying to look it up online but I haven't come across someone with personal experience.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've kept Rummies for years and they've never bred, but they're in a community tank too.

Come to think of it, I can't recall ever seeing any reports of it anywhere else either.

It would be interesting to hear if anyone knows of a successful spawn anywhere.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

That kind of sucks, I guess I gotta keep looking


----------



## aufo8mycat (Jan 30, 2009)

808aquatics said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has had any success breeding Rummy Nose Tetra "Hemigrammus rhodostomus." I've been trying to look it up online but I haven't come across someone with personal experience.


Hi GUys, i was looking o line for any info about this and came across this site, mine are currently spawning, is cool to watch, they have been acting strangely for a few days i just thought it might be the heat (currently experiencing a heat wave 44 expected today that's 113 in you system, but any way they do this cool little flip thing and then tiny little eggs come out, unfortunately they seem to eat them but they have been at it for a about a hour so hopefully some will make it i will keep you posted on whats happening, but it is a community tank and there are some fish that will eat as soon as they see fry, like black ghost knife (going in new tank as soon as it is cycled)


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

tell us more about water parameter and so, i like this fish too


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I think most people keep these fish in an aquarium where the eggs/fry cannot survive and thus they don't think they are breeding. Tetras/rasboras really are not hard to spawn, it's raising the fry that is difficult.


----------

